# Theatre injury



## Techiegirly (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm an idiot I know but I thought I'd seek your advice any ways...

I injured myself a couple weeks ago on a load-in. I slid "Dukes of Hazzard" style out of a Genie lift and scrapped the bottom of my thigh on the metal edge on my way out. It hurt BAD! I later developed a HUGE :shock: bruise. When I say huge it was the size of my entire hand huge. Since the injury (I iced it and elevated it and all) the bruise has gone through the normal stages of ugly and is basically gone now however there are 2 large lumps that have formed and I know now that I shold've reported the injury. I think I need to see a doctor but I'm incredibly scared to tell my boss now 2 weeks later. 

What should I do? I have learned my lesson now and will report any injurys I get in the future but as for now how do I talk to my boss about it? Am I still able to claim an injury? I can't even talk to this particular boss about ordering more gels because she's just so intimidating so how do I talk to her about something I've screwed up SO BAD?!


----------



## Footer (Mar 4, 2008)

Talk to him about it, did anyone see you do it?


----------



## Techiegirly (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't believe anyone knew it happened because we had just been called to a 15 minute break and everyone had started making their way to the green room as I was coming down. I usually keep stuff like this to myself because I feel clumsy but I did tell a couple of my co-workers the next day once I saw how gruesome the injury was.


----------



## Van (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not a Doctor, but I played one once in *Who's Life is it Anyway*, Even if you can't get coverage through workmans comp, you need to go get that looked at. A large bruise like that with subsequent development of lumps or hard spots could indicate the developement of some small blood clots in minor blood vessels of the legs, not necessarily a huge problem, but if one breks loose it could create an embolism which would be bad. For that matter they could just be something Sebacious cysts caused by trauma to the area. 
I've done a similar thing before, though. Sliding out of the genie and my foot slipped. I however, scrap the heck out of my lower back and had this really nasty stright line cross the top of my butt. Ouch.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 5, 2008)

In California, I am pretty sure there is no statute of limitations on reporting an injury sustained at work. 

That being said, since you have lagged in reporting it, you probably will take a ration of sh*t from management. You should not let this intimidation tactic stop you. Report it, go through the bull that is to come (from Workman's comp AND your employer- we are talking about a state run organization after all) and stick to the facts. Write down everything that has happened since the initial injury and give 'em hell. Get on the paper trail and don't miss a chance to document any/all events, conversations, etc...related to this.

As a bit of encouragement, a buddy of mine just got off his butt six months after the fact of an injury and he still got treatment for it courtesy of worker's comp. Your results may vary.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutely report it - better late than never! You need to protect yourself because you can never tell what might happen down the road. My pulled muscle ended up being a disintegrating spine and marked the end of my career in the scene shop/ construction part of theater. Had I not reported it, not only would I be out of a job, but also probably confined to a wheelchair by now. W/C paid all my medical bills (including major back surgery), plus salary. had I not reported the initial injury, I'd probably be living in a cardboard box now...

Charlie (O.G.)


----------



## len (Mar 5, 2008)

It could be a lot of things, but the first that comes to mind is blood poisoning. Even if the skin isn't broken, that's a possibility. If untreated it could get really bad. 

Get to an emergency room or care facility today.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with the others. Get it checked out ASAP. I woud much rather have an employee come to me after the fact, then not at all. Your health is far more important than any amount of grief you may encounter by reporting it late. As stated before, make sure you document everything. I would even say try and get a picture of it. It may sound weird, but it may be helpful to have later if you should need to escelate the situation. It is better to have more documentation that wishing you had something at all.

~Dave


----------



## jneveaux (May 23, 2008)

its probably not too late, but talk to a lawyer if you have any concern about the timing of your report. you can probably get a free consultation on something that simple. check in yellow pages for one that handles work related injuries. [caveat: i'm a lawyer, but this should not be construed as legal advice since i don't even know what jurisdiction you're in.]
i know this post is a long time after the fact, but i thought it would be good to leave for future reference.


----------



## photoatdv (May 24, 2008)

Techiegirly, you never told us what happened. Are you okay?


----------



## Charc (May 24, 2008)

photoatdv said:


> Techiegirly, you never told us what happened. Are you okay?



Well... she hasn't posted in awhile...


----------

